# tipplers and rollers



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

can i fly tipplers and rollers together ?


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Sure you can The more the Merrier... you can let them Breed up together Fly together... They are all in the same Family breed "Tumblers" But they are Different Strains of Tumblers... Let me just make it a little easy-er A tippler that rolls is a roller & a roller that doesn't roll is a tippler... but they are all Tumblers...

Louie


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldnt fly them together....And they are not tumblers.....They are not in the same family at all


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Please dont breed those birds together......if u got good birds....keep them apart


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

calmcool410 said:


> I wouldnt fly them together....And they are not tumblers.....They are not in the same family at all



I do know them both Tipplers & Rollers as a Strain that derived from the Tumbler Family...


Oh then calmcool410, Do tell, What Family breed do they Originated from & what Family of breed do you Classified them (Recognize) today... Please Tell me...!!!


----------

